# Is my driver genuine...



## Hitlers Other Ball (Aug 6, 2013)

I only got into golf around 10 days ago, I've only watched 794 videos on how to hold a club, how to do this that & the other & whatever else & I've only had 5 visits to the driving range in that time. However, I felt the need to buy myself a driver. Mainly because it's a little hit & miss as to whether I find the clubs I want in the club's collection that they lend out.

So I went for a Cobra S3 Max driver. It arrived today & it's beautiful. The guy claimed it was only a week old & he couldn't provide a receipt as it was a gift & he felt bad asking for it. Quite why, I don't know, because I'm sure whoever bought it for him is going to realise he no longer possesses the 40something" long piece of metal they purchased for him but hey ho, I guess that's a plausible excuse.

Anyway, I'm here to post a few photos in the hope that somebody who knows what they're looking for may be able to identify the driver as genuine or counterfeit. I understand it may be difficult without a calibrated monitor to identify shades of colours but I'll do my best to capture it from every angle & as clear as possible with my D800. I realise it may be too cheap a club for the counterfeiters to even bother with, but I'm not entirely educated in this field so if anybody here is, feel free to let me know.

I'll add the photos to a comment if I'm able to.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome, 

What makes you think its not real?


----------



## Hitlers Other Ball (Aug 6, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			Welcome, 

What makes you think its not real?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you,

I don't think it's not real, I'm just skeptical of the guy's reason for sale. The real doubt has come from reading about counterfeits though. I think I've just convinced myself its too good to be true. Photos are currently uploading so will be here shortly. There is a serial number on the driver so if I'm still in doubt, I could always run that by Cobra I guess?


----------



## Hitlers Other Ball (Aug 6, 2013)

Here are a few photos. serial number can be seen in photo 6, I believe.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Aug 6, 2013)

I've never seen a counterfeit club with an offset design, so i'd be pretty confident its the genuine article.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 6, 2013)

99% that`s real in my opinion.


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 6, 2013)

genuine to me, looks crisp and well made, lettering looks good also which is usually the tell tale of dodgy clubs I have seen images of as in lettering looks a tad iffy on them


also as an addage - Great forum name :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks legit to me.

I've never understood the concern over serial numbers though. If I were going to produce dodgy clubs, the first thing I'd do would be to get a real one and use the serial number on all the fake ones.
Possibly the manufacturer would become aware if the same number were used on lots of clubs, but just the fact that it has one means diddly.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 6, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Looks legit to me.

I've never understood the concern over serial numbers though. If I were going to produce dodgy clubs, the first thing I'd do would be to get a real one and use the serial number on all the fake ones.
Possibly the manufacturer would become aware if the same number were used on lots of clubs, but just the fact that it has one means diddly.

Welcome to the forum 

Click to expand...

I said  the same thing on another thread about serial number. 
Looks genuine to me. 
Welcome to the forum :thup:


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 6, 2013)

I have the same driver mate looks exactly the same as mine, I can't hit the bloody thing though


----------



## Imurg (Aug 6, 2013)

Beezerk said:



			I have the same driver mate looks exactly the same as mine, I can't hit the bloody thing though 

Click to expand...

Ahh - there's your problem.

Try hitting the ball with it.......:rofl::rofl:

Serial numbers are nothing to get excited about.
Callaways have one on the 8 iron only, and if you get the clubs Custom Fitted they don't have one at all.....


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 6, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Try hitting the ball with it.......:rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Wish I could :fore:


----------



## Hitlers Other Ball (Aug 6, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			genuine to me, looks crisp and well made, lettering looks good also which is usually the tell tale of dodgy clubs I have seen images of as in lettering looks a tad iffy on them


also as an addage - Great forum name :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I did think that, thanks for that haha 



Region3 said:



			Looks legit to me.

I've never understood the concern over serial numbers though. If I were going to produce dodgy clubs, the first thing I'd do would be to get a real one and use the serial number on all the fake ones.
Possibly the manufacturer would become aware if the same number were used on lots of clubs, but just the fact that it has one means diddly.

Welcome to the forum 

Click to expand...

& this ^ I thought this & the only benefit, as you said, would be that they could identify which serials have been duplicated & whatnot, I just read somewhere that the fakes often don't include a serial which seems stupid if you're going to the trouble of making a fake club!

Thanks to everybody for your warm welcome, I had a little revelation & a bloody good idea for a golf ball design/brand based on my forum name which I'll share shortly! I'd had a bottle of something strong at the time though haha


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello and welcome. hit the right [correct] ball at all times  Adolf. Colonel Bogey.


----------

